# Форум для размышляющих > Смерть >  умереть во имя безответной любви?

## Darya

глупость или нечто стоящее?

----------


## смертник

хуже, чем глупость...

----------


## Усяслаў

> глупость или нечто стоящее?


 Конечно глупость, не делай этого!

----------


## Unity

Любовь - по определению - То, что Взаимно, обоюдно, двухсторонне. Если же источник чувства лишь в одной душе - это просто мания... попытка стать нужным тому, кому и без нас сладко, классно, хорошо... Не есть правильно...
Любят двое... В одиночку только видят Сны... порождающие чудовищные поступки в реальности...

----------


## Небо

Безответная любовь- это самое страшное придуманное человечеством...

----------


## The loser

Дебилизм. С другой стороны - благое дело. Добровольная очистка генофонда от имбецилов на ранней стадии

----------


## Игорёк

> Дебилизм. С другой стороны - благое дело. Добровольная очистка генофонда от имбецилов на ранней стадии


 Во всем плохом есть что-то хорошее)

безотвеная любовь это абсурд.

----------


## Dida

безответная любовь - это безответная любовь...а абсурд это абсурд и ставить равенство здесь не уместно!

----------


## Traumerei

Можно двусмысленно понять...
Умереть во имя безответной любви-то есть спасти предмет обожания ценой своей жизни. (Закрыть собой амбразуру,отдаться на растерзание акуле вместо него/её и т.д. в результате встретившись со смертью) Думаю да...это "нечто стоящее" и достойно уважения. Даже на небесах-"Нет большей чести, чем живот положить за други своя."
Умереть во имя безответной любви-то есть покончить с собой и в предсмертной записке написать:"N,я тебя люблю,но ты не обращаешь на меня внимание,поэтому я ухожу". В общем,завинить ничего не подозревающего человека по полной. Чтобы он остаток лет вспоминал об этом событии как о самом мерзком в своей жизни.  А он,собственно, в чём виноват ? Суицид-выбор одного...Помните: истории Ромео и Джульетты (или Страданий юного Вертера в случае безответной любви)- красивы только в словесном формате.
Любовь-это пламя,зажигаемое Богом (с)

----------


## Мара

Любить - это всегда хорошо) вообще любовь это чистое чувство лишенное эгоизма, чувства собственности, ревности. Но это только в идеале конечно, люди навешали шелухи на него...и вот результат. 
Не называйте любовью то, что ей не является, хотя бы самой себе не врите.

----------


## nesh1

Добрый день

       Давно меня не посещали мысли о смерти, но снова на то появились причины и увидев эту тему не смог удержаться и не высказаться.
       Прошлый кризис как раз был из-за "любви" которая как оказалось таковой не является. Это было просто помешательство, смерть казалась легким выходом и сложившейся ситуции. Прошли годы, пришло осмысление случившего, с девушкой мы дружим, любви и в помине нет, но есть бесценный опыт. 
       Недавно встретил девушку, испытываю теплые чувства, встречались, расстались, но чувства остались, но нет не ревности, есть только сожаление и желание быть рядом с человеком, смотреть как она дальше идет по жизни, желаю ей только счастья, пусть и не со мной. Может это и есть любовь ? Любимый человек не является твоей собственностью, пытаться умереть за него это проявление эгоизма.

----------


## Traumerei

> Может это и есть любовь ? Любимый человек не является твоей собственностью, пытаться умереть за него это проявление эгоизма.


 по моему скромному мнению это есть настоящая (платоническая,христианская) любовь. явление крайне редкое... но ещё более отрадно,что это вас не разрушает,а делает счастливым. (хотя,так и должно быть) суицид из-за любви эгоизм ещё потому,что избраннице (избраннику) осознание вины может вовсе испортить всю жизнь. 
"And as you leave me
You're in my heart I feel true love and it wont let go" (С)

----------


## lola

Ерунда, никто это не оценит. 
Надо пережить момент боли и отчаяния и дождаться ответную красивую любовь.

----------


## Игорёк

Дожидаться не надо, надо действовать.

----------


## lola

> Дожидаться не надо, надо действовать.


 Я слышу голос разума)

----------


## Ктулху

как бы кто как не поступал, и какие бы действия не предпринимал - исход будет лиш один, ктото будет счастлив, а комуто никогда счастья не познать, и этокго не изменить...

----------


## Агата

> Дебилизм. С другой стороны - благое дело. Добровольная очистка генофонда от имбецилов на ранней стадии


 Вот да, отличная мотивация к су!



> Дожидаться не надо, надо действовать.


 Вот именно, что голос разума. Там где есть мозг, любовь жить никак не может  :Smile:  Последние несколько лет только в этом и убеждаюсь [грустно усмехается] Задолбали думать, давайте чувствовать.



> глупость или нечто стоящее?


 вообще, у меня были всякие фантазии, когда я не могла находиться рядом с важным для меня человеком, что вот было бы круто, если бы я умерла и мне позволили быть его ангелом-хранителем! Заботиться о нём, оберегать его, при этом он не будет видеть меня, то есть я не буду досаждать ему своим присутствием... И мне хорошо, и он защищён - прям идиллия =) 
а вот если просто умереть... Зачем? так хоть есть надежда, что когда-нибудь сможешь увидеть его, узнать, что у него всё хорошо, улыбнуться тем тёплым чувствам, что уже успеют уснуть в тебе, но всё же - они есть в тебе, и идти дальше своей дорогой.

----------


## M'aik Liar

Это то, чего я никогда не понимала.
Глупость, или нет - не мне решать, но понять этого, наверное, никогда не смогу.

----------


## Melissa

Ооооо, в топе по популярности причин для су. Сама помышляла как раз на почве неразделенной любви. Влюбилась, 1 глупая любовь.  А все говорили  " фууууу" )))))
Все равно не жалею, что была с этим человеком.

----------


## Сингулярность

Нам, циникам и сволочам такого не понять  :Smile:

----------


## Gloomy

Умирать из- за несчастной любви - огромнейшая глупость....

----------


## Rum

Я думаю, что никто не вправе судить о достаточности причин.

----------


## Nati.eih464

Совершить самоубийство из-за безответной любви, это значит  требовать от судьбы принести любимого человека себе в рабство.   Главное, что  ты его любишь. Это сплошной эгоизм. Но это, конечно не моё дело. Тогда зачем выставлять свою проблему на обсуждение. А, вообще время всё лечит. Безответную любовь многие испытали в своей жизни. Надо постараться не видеть свой предмет обожания долгое время. Забудешь ее облик - пройдёт любовь. Полюбишь вновь, потому что человек не может без любви.

----------


## Ваня :)

> суицид из-за любви эгоизм ещё потому,что избраннице (избраннику) осознание вины может вовсе испортить всю жизнь.


 Избраннице (избраннику) будет по-барабану, пока у нее (него) все гуд. Это даже придаст некую изысканность ее (его) жизненному опыту. Можно будет ждать жалости от окружающих. Дескать, вот что пережила (пережил). Хотя, окружающим будет по-барабану.

----------


## Ваня :)

> А, вообще время всё лечит.


 А меня не лечит. Вот уже 6 лет. Хотя, там была не безответная любовь, а просто мерзкая история.  :Frown:

----------


## Nikki_Sixx

Как уже писали ранее - можно понять двусмысленно, но в любом случае считаю это глупостью.
Спасти человека ценой собственной жизни для которого ты ничего не значишь? Зачем?
Понимаю как эгоистично это сейчас прозвучало, но зачем тратить себя, свою жизнь на человека для которого ты пустое место? Люди это обычные куски мяса, многие из которых просто паразиты, которые даже любви-то не достойны, не то что бы там умирать из-за них.
Понимаю людей, которые идут служить, воюют и умирают ради благополучия своих детей, внуков, жён. Но те кто становится "героем" из-за какой-нибудь мадам, которая в лучшем случае ради приличия погорюет пару дней это обычные глупцы.
А идти вскрываться из-за того что Димка из соседнего падика не разделяет твоей любви, это так по детски если честно. Мне всегда смешно от таких людей. Конечно я понимаю, что сердцу не прикажешь и бла бла бла, но если бы каждая дурочка умирала каждый раз как её бросал парень, то мир был бы на много лучше и чище.
В общем я к тому, что на одном человеке мир не кончается, особенно когда у тебя есть замечательные друзья, которые всегда тебя поддержат и продадут душу ради тебя и хорошие родители, которые во всем тебе помогут. А неразделённая любовь, она закончится как только найдёшь "новую пассию", которая к тому же может оказаться волшебным человеком и благодаря которому еще не раз порадуешься, что ты в своё время был умным человеком и не пошёл в магазин за верёвкой и мылом.

----------


## PhysX

Глупость однозначно. Хотябы потому, что любовь - состояние преходящее, оно не длится слишком долго (разве чоо в результате эмоциональных нарушений). Оно в любом случае проходит. Оно бы прошло и жить бы захотелось, а тут уже поздно.

----------

